# Can this wood casement window be repaired ?



## vr4 (May 19, 2009)

I have  a casement window installed when the house was built in 1996 in which the bottom wood piece is rotten. I'm trying to determine the manufacture and if the wood can be replaced.


----------



## nukes00 (May 20, 2009)

VR4, Here is an option if you can't find an expert to help. 
Outdoor Rot-Wood based epoxy products to repair and resist wood rot.
 What caused the damage, should be looked into, to avoid further destruction.


----------



## DaveyDIY (May 20, 2009)

You could cut a piece of wood the same size & install it
Usually they say you need to remove all rotten wood
This can be tricky around a window - if you hit the window it can shatter
I would dig out as much as I can, prime & paint what is there
Then cut a piece that will fit
Apply caulk/adhesive & insert piece
Let set, then prime & paint
The only problem may be matching the existing color


----------



## rcov092 (Jun 14, 2009)

Many times the manufacturer will have their name stamped on the bottom corner of the glass if it is a tempered unit or their will be an ID code or name stamp on the IG spacer bar.  I Have seen this type of damage very often on Pella clad windows.  You do not mention if these are clad windows or not. If they are not, the next likely culprit was a separation of the caulk between the wood and glass at the bottom allowing water to run in.

Look on the IG spacer bar and see if you see the name of Pella or Marvin or Kolbe & Kolbe or maybe the glass manufacturers names Cardinal.  If you find Cardinal on there, you can call them.  They should also have a code stamped into the IG telling who they made the glass for.


----------



## Cali-Contractor (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes, that window can be repaired.  I have done about 70 so far this year in the Lake forest area.  You will need to first take the window out and remove all rotten wood.  Then cut a new piece, but not exactly the same as original.  The originals don't allow for water to drain properly so you want to put a 10 degree bevel on the bottom of the jam.  Also.  You have black gasket material around the glass on the outside.  You want to cut that out and caulk it in with high quality caulk.  The manufacturers seal leaks and all the water pours into the lower sash.  Mill your new piece and cut to fit.  Bondo any large holes, sand to smooth, prime the entire window with all hardware removed.  Paint and re-assemble.  

OR just email me.  [email protected]


----------



## TxBuilder (Sep 17, 2009)

You guys are on it!


----------



## vr4 (Apr 17, 2011)

Looking for someone in the Louisville, Ky area who repairs wooden casement window issues like this.


----------

